# Savings interest rates?



## neddie (Jun 11, 2012)

....I see that the Spanish Bond yields are now about 7%.......so what sort of interest can one expect to get at Spanish banks/caixas for savings accounts or fixed deposits?


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

neddie said:


> ....I see that the Spanish Bond yields are now about 7%.......so what sort of interest can one expect to get at Spanish banks/caixas for savings accounts or fixed deposits?


Around 3%, for a 12-month fixed term.

On regular savings accounts you'll be lucky to get half that.


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

Banco Sabadell were / are doing a 5% rate, but iirc it is limited to 6 months and then reverts


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

4% La Caixa


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Hepa said:


> 4% La Caixa


Maybe at your branch, but sadly not at mine!


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

Alcalaina said:


> Maybe at your branch, but sadly not at mine!


I wonder why? Boss Lady opened a new savings account last week.


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

Hepa said:


> 4% La Caixa


????????? Only 2,75% here a month ago ?

Speaking to the manager late last year I got the impression that the rate they can offer is being held down by the government.


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

Hepa said:


> I wonder why? Boss Lady opened a new savings account last week.



Or so she told you


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

Stravinsky said:


> Or so she told you


I am searching for a word, Bollards or Rollocks come readily to mind


----------

